# Cyprus or Spain?



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi All

For many years I have intended to retire to Spain (in about 2 yrs now) but, having been lurking on the Cyprus forum, thought that may be a better choice. Now I am in turmoil as I don't know which country to pick!! I know that if you ask 9 people you will get 9 different view points but if anyone on here has experience of Cyprus and Spain could you answer a few questions: Where is the best value for property? Which has the best healthcare provisions? I have 101 more questions but I don't want you to spend the rest of your life answering my post!!! I know my questions are very general but it might just help me to concentrate my mind.

Many thanks in anticipation,

Ian

PS. Also posted on the Spain forum


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you visited each country for an extended period? And, if so have you narrowed down a city in each country? I think that would get you more detailed answers as Nicosia, for example, is very different from Paphos and the same in Spain. 

There have been many threads on here about healthcare - you can find great doctors that speak excellent English and affordable prices whether you have coverage or not. 

As for property value for money, in Cyprus there are a lot of bargains to be had. And better deals on resales as many people who bought at the height of the market and intended to rent are not making the rental income they expected. Developers are of course lowering prices but independent owners whether trying to sell alone or with an agent have more leeway to negotiate in my opinion. 

Hope this helps for a start!


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Have you visited each country for an extended period? And, if so have you narrowed down a city in each country? I think that would get you more detailed answers as Nicosia, for example, is very different from Paphos and the same in Spain.
> 
> There have been many threads on here about healthcare - you can find great doctors that speak excellent English and affordable prices whether you have coverage or not.
> 
> ...



Hi Cleo

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I don't have enough time to spend extended periods in both countries although I do accept that this is probably the best way to do it.

Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ian,

Welcome to the Cyprus forum.
Everyone has their own reasons for why they choose the country the move to. 
My husband and I were intending to move to Spain but for various reason decided that Cyprus was the place for us instead. My sister lived in Spain for 18 years and after several visits to her one ofthe things that put us off was t he fact that despite heavy metal grills on doors and windows they were broken into 3 times in the space of 2 year. Every thing of value they ever had was taken. Eventually she became so miserable living there that she moved back to the UK.
When we came to investigate Cyprus the low crime rate was a very strong factor in our decision to come here.
As for health care as Cleo says it is good here, in fact many people I know who have had operations in the state hospitals here say they are far better than the UK hospitals. My next doors neighbours son-in-law became very ill and was diagnosed with a rare and serious form of Lupus by the hosptil here. He was sent to the UK for treatment and told by the specialist who treated hin that he would have been unlikely to have been correctly diagnosed in the UK and could well have died. 
As for property prices there are some bargains to be had especially if you are a cash buyer. 

Veronica


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Welcome to the Cyprus forum.
> Everyone has their own reasons for why they choose the country the move to.
> ...


Hi Veronica

Thanks for your reply and good points. I guess all these things have to be taken into account when coming to a decision.
Regards
Ian


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Ian

I lived in Spain for almost 10 years and I will say that one of the main reasons we left was the crime, this was 4 years ago and we had been broken into 3 times and had a very nice car stolen
The crime 10 years ago in Spain was almost non existant with locals and expats alike able to leave doors and windows open. I still have family living in Spain although many people have left due to the fact there is no work and crime is bad
I personally would not recommend Spain, we had the opportunity to return now but chose to relocate to Cyprus
As you still have a while before you make the move I ll update you in a few months 
Take care
Pepps : - ))))


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,
We lived (in a White Village) Spain for a year in 2000, so much so that we intended moving there when we retired & after my return down under set about learning Spanish seriously as lack of being able to speak Spanish was a major drawback. The only time I ever have been pick pocketed was in Spain at the Alicante market which was a major hassle losing all id, bank cards, money, passports etc.
After viewing a single episode of Place in the Sun featuring Cyprus we started researching it in great detail discovering another (cyprusliving) which is mainly for people living in the Paphos area (West coast) & since then another forum on the same side (paphospeople) they provide a wealth of information from people who have already made the move.
I took a 2 week holiday in Cyprus & with a hire car toured the East & west coasts & by the time I returned to New Zealand knew I wanted to move to Cyprus. I chose Paphos & live in Kamares village near Tala. We have made more friends in the first 3 months in Cyprus than in the 8 years spent in New Zealand. Our friends are from everywhere, the climate is lovely so we lead healthier lifestyles. Last night I sat outdoors in a summer top till 8pm chatting with a neighbour after watching another magnificent sunset & then the distant coastal view twinkling with lights. Majic, would I live elsewhere, No- not unless I could find somewhere better & I have lived in 8 different countries so I can make comparisons.
Only thing I would add is DO NOT BUY PROPERTY, masses available to rent & amazing prices. The house we rent here would cost us AT LEAST 100% more for a similar one in NZ. We have not sold up in NZ as we have a house in a premium location & it is a wonderful investment. It also is foolish to rush in a buy here as I feel it i still overpriced & too many pit falls with bad quality workmanship & lack of Title Deeds being issued with most houses purchased.
I reccommend you visit & decide for yourself.


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks pepps & anski for your valuable input. It's really only hearing from people with "hands on" experience like yourselves that show me snapshots of "real life and situations" that will affect my long term decisions. In an ideal world I would like to make my own decisions based on living in both countries for a year or so each. Unfortunately I can't do that at the moment.

Regards, Ian


----------

